# Small game in Coldwater area



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone out there around the Coldwater area who wouldn't mind a tag along on your next rabbit or squirrel hunt, let me know? I've gone a couple of times, and I am getting to really like it, but I don't know anyone around here that goes too often and I can only be in the woods for so long by myself...deer season pretty much soaks that time up. Thanks!


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Also looking for someone in the same area with dogs for hunting rabbits. I'm expecting to get a .22lr soon and I would LOVE to do some rabbit hunting with some experienced MS hunters...I just don't know anyone in the area who does too much small game hunting...and I don't know ANYONE with rabbit dogs. Can anyone get me in contact with someone around me that would be willing to have a tag-along to learn rabbit hunting?


----------



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

i live in bronson.i have a few places to rabbit hunt.i also have a beagle this is are 2nd season together.do you have any place to hunt?send me a pm maybe we can get together always looking for someone to go with.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

My parents have the woods that I use to deer hunt, and at least one of the neighbor's would probably be alright with us hunting his land. The other neighbor I'm not too sure about, he's a stickler when it comes to his land (and he has every right to be) and who he lets on it. I know he doesn't let me deer hunt his land, I've asked, but he might let us bunny hunt. Shoot me a PM, and we'll talk!


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi guys well i have 2 good dogs but have to travel 2 hours north to farms i have there . But have been wanting to get to know someone south of Dearborn Heights to hunt with. Maybe me and Longwirth can meet and have a good day of hunting. I have 2 dogs and Longwerth has 1 good one. We should be able to run a few for ya. Pm me and we will get together. Later Bill


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------

